
Fancy a quick cuppa, in 5k words? (1999) - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/uk/1999/oct/02/10
======
ixwt
Here[0] is a video of someone making this cup of tea, and why it's important.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAsrsMPftOI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAsrsMPftOI)

------
cafard
Anyone else reminded of a bit in _The Restaurant at the End of the Universe_?

